# General > Photography >  Canisbay Show - Dogs

## dragonfly

here's a collage that I have made up of some of the dogs that were waiting around the show ring for the dog show.  Some real beauties there

----------


## aurora32

Some really nice Pics  :Smile:

----------


## wicker05

Some crackers there Julie.

----------


## dragonfly

thanks both  :Grin:

----------


## froal

You didn't happen to take any of my lurcher who won the vetern & x-bred class at the show ?

----------


## dragonfly

no I didn't Froal, I was only taking them while we were waiting on the show starting, once it started I couldn't juggle 3 dogs and the camera so put it away for safe keeping  :: 

If you're going to Balmore's Open Day next Saturday I'll be taking pet photos as a fundraiser for SSPCA/Balmore Centre

----------


## skinnydog

I just love that black, fluffly doodle.  So cute.

----------


## bustergirl

> here's a collage that I have made up of some of the dogs that were waiting around the show ring for the dog show. Some real beauties there


i just love that collage all that dogs are cute i am going to the balamore open day i cant wait :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

tell me who you are when you come Bustergirl as I might have some freebies to give away  :Wink:

----------


## bustergirl

ok  :Smile:  is it this saturday just making sure??

----------


## dragonfly

yep this Saturday

----------


## bustergirl

yay :Smile: i cant wait to see the animals

----------


## skinnydog

The Balmore open day is always a good day out - have always been lucky and got a prize in one class or another.  Hope to make it this year too but not so sure at the moment.  Have to scrub the old man up first!!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

I'll wave as i go by from work.Great collage.

----------


## froal

> no I didn't Froal, I was only taking them while we were waiting on the show starting, once it started I couldn't juggle 3 dogs and the camera so put it away for safe keeping 
> 
> If you're going to Balmore's Open Day next Saturday I'll be taking pet photos as a fundraiser for SSPCA/Balmore Centre


Thanks Dragonfly  :Grin:

----------

